# Guaranteed Finger Grabber!



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

No way would I use this thing!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cute!!!! Not really Practical though. 
I like the start up. Laughing!!!!


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool project. Seems like he will go through blades quick with the little wheels.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

heh, i love the way he has to force the motor to start!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

It's an accident waiting to happen. That drive pulley is on the wrong side, and can easily catch the operator. It should cut faster, too.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Woodwart said:


> It's an accident waiting to happen. That drive pulley is on the wrong side, and can easily catch the operator. It should cut faster, too.


That was exactly my thought. Hands and arms are awful close to that wheel and belt!

Might as well mount a jig saw upside down in a small table.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I give him an A for effort. A C for functionality. And a F for safety.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh dear lord....lol Well, he can't have the drive belt on the other side guys.....he might catch his arm or snag something on or in the blade while starting...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

He needs to fix the motor,and put it on the other side.


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

I see an ER visit in his future


----------

